# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Redo facelift

## mily

Hallo,

Ik zit met een enorm probleem: 11 maand geleden ondering ik een ooglidcorrectie en minilift en het resultaat is ronduit slecht. Mijn PS gaf me nauwelijks uitleg over wat hij zou doen en deed een macs lift met oplosbare draden die blijkbaar niet oplossen, nog steeds veel trekken en mijn gezicht vervormen. Ik zoek een hoog gekwallifieerd PS voor een correctie maar ben doodsbang dat het weer slecht zal uitvallen. Daarvoor dank voor getuigenissen van lotgenoten of indien je iemand kent die hier ook door ging. :Frown:

----------


## Wendy

Hoi, hoi,

Wat een vervelend voor je. Hoe gaat het nu met je? Hoe is het met je oogleden.

Groetjes, Wendy

----------

